# '?

## Amaterasu

ϳ         ,     .          ?        ""  ,    ,       .

----------


## sharasha

*Amaterasu*,        ?
  - .   ,   .      !)

----------


## Amaterasu

> ?

      . ֳ  ,     .
     .   ,    ,     !!!   !!!   .   ,  ,    !!!          ,       .

----------


## sharasha

> ,    ,     !!!   !!!   .

  ))))     ,   ,   .
г     "  . ֳ    10    .         -     (     ,     ,   ).      ,   .      ,       ,       . 
    (  ),     ,    .  ,   볺 . 
        (   ,     ,     ),    ,      .

----------


## Amaterasu

> ,

  ,    ,  ,    .

----------


## sharasha

*Amaterasu*,   .     .   ,     .     .    - .

----------


## Tanya

> 

    . ,    () ,     ,       .
          . ,       ,  ,     ,   ,         .

----------


## sharasha

*Tanya*,   .      !
    ,   -  ,         .     . ,  ,            .      ,   ,     .  -    .)

----------


## serg1975

,      .   .. ,    , ,  " , ....." ...
   ,       .   15-20   ""   .

----------


## Hash

> 

  . , 72  .     .
. 65-43-14

----------


## serg1975

.  "",  200    .
    , ........... .-  ,     .

----------


## Tanya

> "",  200    .

  ѳ,1 -  .     .

----------


## Amaterasu

> . , 72

      ?

----------


## Hash

> ?

  ֳ   !    .

----------


## sharasha

-  3,5 .   .   ,  ,   10  .   .

----------

